# Living in a small city (Landau or Herxheim) VS Living in a big city (Karlsruhe)



## abr7man (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there good people of ExpatForum,

I have a job offer in Herxheim, and I have the options to live in Herxheim, Landau or Karlsruhe (Living expenses will be paid by me though).
I hope some people can help with a little Pros and Cons about living in small cities like Landau or Herxheim VS living in a big city like Karlsruhe.

thanks in advance and hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I'd prefer to live as close as possible to my workplace. The Stau (traffic jams) can be pretty awful in that part of Germany. (I used to work in Pforzheim, and lived just "next door" in Niefern.) Chances are, you'll still need to drive to Karlsruhe for your major shopping - at least now and then - and of course for travel, as Karlsruhe is a major train hub. 

But the best idea might be to plan a "house hunting" trip and see for yourself what you think of the area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## abr7man (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Bevdeforges for your reply.

On google the distance between Karslruhe and Herxheim is like a 30 minutes drive, for me it's not a long time (or distance) or are you referring to that it's really crowded and it will never be only this 30 minutes ?!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

More the latter. When I lived in Pforzheim, it was about a 30 minute drive to Karlsruhe (or supposed to be anyhow). But there always seemed to be Stau on the road that ran between Pforzheim and Karlsruhe and it could take quite a bit longer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## abr7man (Feb 19, 2015)

Cool...thanks for making that clear


----------



## Tom09 (Nov 6, 2015)

Go to Karlsruhe. The People in bigger cities are more open for foreigners. So it´s easier to speak english to them and to get in contact with new People. Furthermore it´s better to use buses and railways in bigger cities. In smaller sities the timeshedules for buses and railways are sometimes very bad.


----------



## paulusph (Nov 17, 2015)

Karlsruhe is a definitely a nice city to live. I guess you won't regret to move there.


----------

